# A couple of my tanks.



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

After enjoying everyone else's tanks for so long I though it was only fair to put a couple of my attempts up for scrutiny.
First up is my cheap tank.
It is an Aquaone 320 28L tank, which I have added an Eden 501 filter and a hagen co2 unit.
the substrate is a mix of Volcanit and a sprinkling of ADA Aquasoil on the foreground.
It is currently home to my cherry shrimps.

Some of the inhabitants at meal time.



This is my tropiquarium 68 that I have reciently redone, I would really appreciate some creative input on this tank.



I am not sure if the all green approach works or not yet.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Those are great but that moss is wayyyy overdue for a massive trimming. I get a real sense of depth in the tank, and it looks a lot bigger than it really is. Your second tank, is that spiky green background plant _E. latifolius_? Favorite plant of mine.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

I pulled enough moss to nearly fill a 2' tank out of the shrimp tank yesterday.
the plant in the background of the second tank is Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Is that HC in the front of the smaller tank. It is really growing well. How did you get it to grow in the mound shape? Do you have a rock or driftwood with hairnetting underneath it? Looks great!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Loved the first tank! Being no scaping expert, take the following accordingly...second tank lacks something. I didn't get a good sense of depth from it, too much 'sameness'. Perhpas some plants with different (larger) leaves, or some red/orange? Otherwise, healthy looking, algae free tanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes it is HC in the smaller tank, there is a small piece of lava rock behind where it has formed the mound which has made it grow like that.

the second tank yea I became a bit too eager to make it not another collectoritis tank of mine that is has gone wrong during the planting.
The basic layout of the tank is this 

which might work or might be the reason why it went wrong.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Beautiful tanks mate, I love em


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the hardscape in the 68 that you have an early photo of a lot. I think if you took some of the blyxa out of the back, & added plants with some height it would look better. I would also add a few more rocks up against the wood as well.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

I think I might need to play with a few ideas in photoshop with a selection of species I have available in other tanks and see what it might look like, but the height is one area I have been considering adjusting.
I have a few of those stones left over, might have to adjust the size of them with my hammer and see how it looks 
thank you for the input


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice tanks!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

The second tank looks pretty good actually. But it does need a few tweaks. Might I suggest a nymphea lotis? IMO it is red enough and broad leaved to break up the uniformity. But its not so red that it will clash. Maybe an echinodorous that is potted so it doesnt outgrow your tank? Even a darker green plant like a anubius coffeefolia, or caladiifolia? It doesnt need anything drastic, just some minor adjustments and it will be great.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I really like the first tank...I love all the textures, and the depth you've created gives it a great perspective. IMHO, I would replace the Anubias sp. with something alittle less rigid.

btw is that a 12 JBJ Nano Cube?

The second has a very nice natural feel to it...but I think you're right it needs a touch of red.

Great job on both!!


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice and healthy looking tanks!

What is your experience with the volcanit? Do you like it? Can you compare it with the aquasoil?

Thank you,
Sven


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

The small tank is a 30cm bow fronted cube tank similar ro a JBJ which is sole by AquaOne in the UK, I comes with an 18w pl light unit that is pretty good for plant growth, the hood already had cut outs for the Eden filter to be attached, quite a good deal really for a £35 tank.

The foreground in the cube needs replanting soon, so I might move the anubia ( possibly in to the 68 ) and tweak it a bit.

There is a red species of crypt in the second tank that melted badly after transfer, possibly when that grows back it might change the look of the tank in the right direction, I have contemplated an anubius coffeefolia but sourcing them in the UK can be difficult but my search will continue.

The volcanit is a good substrate I am very pleased with it, the cube has a 1cm layer of aquasoil over the foreground area for the HC but the rest of the plants are in the volcanit and growing very nicely, HC did not like it to be honest, I was fighting algae quite a bit trying to grow HC in volcanit but in aquasoil it is a weed, crypts love volcanit I have some in my 5' discus tank to grow crypts in and they are really starting to show some really good strong growth, cories do not seem to get any problems with barbels on volcanit either.

Thank you for the positive feed back, I started the cube as a basic tank just to grow shrimps in and it has turned into possibly one of my best tanks to date ( my Fathers comment ) and that inspired me to start changing the rest of my tanks, Aquaessentials have been invaluable in my quest now that they supply ADA equipment in the UK, After trying just about every substrate that is on the uk market and then trying aquasoil I am a convert.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

Your tanks are beautiful! I enjoyed looking at them. I really have nothing critical to say at this time. 

The first is my favorite. I love the contrast with the cherry shrimp.


----------

